# Amp suggestions!..



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...has much has i love my current rig...it's not gonna work for my next project. I would need a head...50 or 100w. i'm more of an el34 guy, but i'm not closing any doors.

Now..my needs.

I tried an amp this afternoon at my friend's shop..a KRANK KRANKENSTEIN..i was pretty impressed with it. what i liked is it has a clean..and a pretty good one i may had, and a distortion channel..BUT..the Distortion Channel has a second master volume controlable via the footswitch that act has a boost, exactly what i'm looking for basicaly. but they are has rare has Pope's dung these things..so maybe there is another amp that i'm not aware off with similar settings.

I need a bit of gain cause we will go from clean tone to pure bang your head metal power... I don't wanna use an OD with this set-up, that's for sure.

What i know i don't like...things like JCM 2000 series..makes my puke..LOL..i bought one in 2000..and returned it withing 2 days. Fender amps i know wont cut it. 

SO...any suggestions?...i'll most likely try to hunt something down in the used market naturally. price range..no clue yet..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How about the Traynor YCS series. Either the 50 or the 100 watt heads. I am about to get the 50 myself.

Traynor YCS50
Traynor YCS100


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention..has much as i like some traynors..they are not for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2ch with footswitchable boost eh?

Hm. Mesa stiletto ace head? Trinity? Peavey JSX (fx loop can act as a boost)?

...

Peters?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> 2ch with footswitchable boost eh?
> 
> Hm. Mesa stiletto ace head? Trinity? Peavey JSX (fx loop can act as a boost)?
> 
> ...


LOL...an effect loop is not a boost.

OK..not Peavey..or Mesa...not a big fan of their muddy OD.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Muddy?

Having ran an XXX with my roadster in stereo last night, they are not muddy .


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Muddy?
> 
> Having ran an XXX with my roadster in stereo last night, they are not muddy .


to each his own i guess. always tought mesa's OD was muddy for my taste. the MARK series at least.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

What you are describing sounds exactly like my shopping list when I picked up my Suhr CAA (CAE) OD-100 SE+.
Theres some great clips on youtube by a fellow GC member in Ottawa, Mark Day. I think his user name is samhill.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> to each his own i guess. always tought mesa's OD was muddy for my taste. the MARK series at least.


You need to know how to dial them in, and the mark series are apparently extra touchy. But muddy they are not, unless you set them up that way.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

The Mesa stiletto is not what you would expect from mesa boogie. I have the stiletto duece and have not regretted it in the slightest. very different beast from the mark series or the rectifier series. Since it is a mesa it also comes with a channel boost for solos. 2 channels, channel one can get amazing clean and two can get great OD, think along the lines of hotrodded marshall. Before writing it off you might want to see if a local music store has one and give it a try. The last thing anyone has called the stiletto series is muddy so it might have what you are looking for.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> You need to know how to dial them in, and the mark series are apparently extra touchy. But muddy they are not, unless you set them up that way.


Dude..i was using Boogie amps even before you were born...LOL...Boogie have ALWAYS been muddy amps. it's their thrade basicaly..LOL. SPECIALY the Mark series and the Roasters. ANY reviews have been saying it for what...30 years now?..LOL..

Any...this ain't a Boogie thread..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sadowsky13 said:


> The Mesa stiletto is not what you would expect from mesa boogie. I have the stiletto duece and have not regretted it in the slightest. very different beast from the mark series or the rectifier series. Since it is a mesa it also comes with a channel boost for solos. 2 channels, channel one can get amazing clean and two can get great OD, think along the lines of hotrodded marshall. Before writing it off you might want to see if a local music store has one and give it a try. The last thing anyone has called the stiletto series is muddy so it might have what you are looking for.


NO..i've heard greath things about the Stilletho...but i don't think it has enough gain for my need. Problem is no one sells Boogie anymore in my parts.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Al, sorry, but you are completely wrong on the Roadster being muddy? It is one of tyhe easiest amps Ive ever had to dial in a good tone. In fact I can't find a bad setting on the thing. Now a Mark IV????? I spent 2 hours with the amp and couldn't figure out how to dial out the mud, so I will agree with you on that one.

Back on topic, you want a Carvin X100B. Carvin.com :: X100B
 Watch "X100B Demo with Steve Fister"


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I also think the Carvin X100b re-issue (current model) has what you are looking for. Great clean channel (fender-ish), great OD channel. Footswitchable boost, nice reverb, effects loop, 25W/50W/100W settings, excellent master volume. I have one and cant say enough good things about it and it beats other amps hands down at twice the cost. Seriously check it out. The OD will get you 70-80's&90's classic rock-rock-metal tones no problem, not going to get into the modern metal category. If you want that, try a Carvin V3. 
Any questions, just ask. Carvin has a great forum as well, go there in the amplifier section and search the threads. Lots of helpful people there to give you their advice.
Cheers
B


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I never tried the Carvin heads to be honnest..i tried many of their V combo series and each time i was like !...huh...boring. I might need to chekc their heads. what tube is it using?



Bruiser74 said:


> I also think the Carvin X100b re-issue (current model) has what you are looking for. Great clean channel (fender-ish), great OD channel. Footswitchable boost, nice reverb, effects loop, 25W/50W/100W settings, excellent master volume. I have one and cant say enough good things about it and it beats other amps hands down at twice the cost. Seriously check it out. The OD will get you 70-80's&90's classic rock-rock-metal tones no problem, not going to get into the modern metal category. If you want that, try a Carvin V3.
> Any questions, just ask. Carvin has a great forum as well, go there in the amplifier section and search the threads. Lots of helpful people there to give you their advice.
> Cheers
> B


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> I never tried the Carvin heads to be honnest..i tried many of their V combo series and each time i was like !...huh...boring. I might need to chekc their heads. what tube is it using?


It comes loaded with 6L6's but it has an EL 34 bias switch so you could probably ask Carvin to load it with EL 34's. They have 10 day tril period, but you would have to pay shipping to return it. Its a great amp for $699.00. 

I have a Carvin Legacy and I love it! I'm thinking of getting an X100B for the clean channel alone. I've tried the Vintage series and didn't like them either.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> It comes loaded with 6L6's but it has an EL 34 bias switch so you could probably ask Carvin to load it with EL 34's. They have 10 day tril period, but you would have to pay shipping to return it. Its a great amp for $699.00.
> 
> I have a Carvin Legacy and I love it! I'm thinking of getting an X100B for the clean channel alone. I've tried the Vintage series and didn't like them either.


there's a dealer in town..but it's a small place. i'll check them out.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

al3d said:


> I never tried the Carvin heads to be honnest..i tried many of their V combo series and each time i was like !...huh...boring. I might need to chekc their heads. what tube is it using?


Manual says EL34's, but i think they ship now with 6L6's. You could call them and ask about it, perhaps request which ones you want. Here is a snap of my owners manual with the specs.
x100b :: x100b_specs.jpg picture by Bruiser74 - Photobucket
If you cant read it, drop me a line and i can email the pic.
B


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

al3d said:


> there's a dealer in town..but it's a small place. i'll check them out.


Carvin is factory-direct, hence the lower prices. Unless this place has some used gear...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bruiser74 said:


> Carvin is factory-direct, hence the lower prices. Unless this place has some used gear...


damn..what amp did i try then!....it's been a while. crap..it sounds like Carvin...LOL but if they are factory direct..then it's not for me. playing 250$ to try an amp is realy not my thing.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I like mud


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> I like mud


me to...but only when there's a few chicks wrestling in it..LOL


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

al3d said:


> damn..what amp did i try then!....it's been a while. crap..it sounds like Carvin...LOL but if they are factory direct..then it's not for me. playing 250$ to try an amp is realy not my thing.


That is the risk yes, and not everyones thing. The risk is not on the quality of the head, but if it will be the one for you. The best you can do is check out the demo by Steve Fister on the carvin site, its not really a good "amp demo" but more of him playing guitar and showing off his
solo tunes. You can get feel for it. Otherwise you are stuck with you tube demos, and precious few are well done. I would make you a demo but i am not set up for recording.
Here is a link. YouTube - carvin x100b


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Alain, I have never played one but based on the style of music you play have you considered a Splawn, apparently they are really good. The clips I have heard have been very good.

Here is one I saw the other day on Kijiji
2005 splawn quickrod halfstack For trade/ sale $1900 - Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Toronto

From the spec it looks like it has a solo boost as well

splawn amps - Bing


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

i'd really have to agree that the mesa stiletto series isn't what you think it is, man...and the MARK series isn't the stiletto series. you should see if you can't give one a try...i did, and i'm not a huge mesa fan, but my deuce KILLED. the OD definitely wasn't mud. the ace was a different beast, but it was solid as any. lovely sounding amps.

what about orange? RV50/100? - oh, you had one of those and are selling it. nevermind...


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are a couple fo clips from youtube of the splawn, there are a tonne on youtube

YouTube - Splawn Quick Rod

YouTube - Splawn Quickrod vid


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Hey Alain, i heard this video a couple month ago and i still can't believe how great are the tones of this amp...
The cleans are perfect and the gains are really nice...listen to this YouTube - Mesa Boogie Electra Dyne Demo

If you keep your JMP,you could use the Mesa for cleans of low gains and the Marshall for the rest using a AB/Y box to switch from one to another amp....I think this way,you could have all the tones to be inspired by your setup in any ways!!!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

corailz said:


> Hey Alain, i heard this video a couple month ago and i still can't believe how great are the tones of this amp...
> The cleans are perfect and the gains are really nice...listen to this YouTube - Mesa Boogie Electra Dyne Demo
> 
> If you keep your JMP,you could use the Mesa for cleans of low gains and the Marshall for the rest using a AB/Y box to switch from one to another amp....I think this way,you could have all the tones to be inspired by your setup in any ways!!!


If he is concerned with the amount of gain on a stiletto then I would think he would have the same concerns with the electradyne. In my opinion the stiletto has more gain than the ED. Both great amps but may be an issue gain wise for Alain if he is really looking for over the top gain.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

sadowsky13 said:


> If he is concerned with the amount of gain on a stiletto then I would think he would have the same concerns with the electradyne. In my opinion the stiletto has more gain than the ED. Both great amps but may be an issue gain wise for Alain if he is really looking for over the top gain.


Yes,you're right,but that's why i suggested to take both amp(The Mesa and his Marshall) side by side ,and used them together with an AB/Y switch to use the Clean and low gain on the Mesa and the high gain on the Marshall...
The marshall could be used for some great clean and low gain tones too.....His JMP has great tones inside,it gives me
bad GAS....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

corailz said:


> Yes,you're right,but that's why i suggested to take both amp(The Mesa and his Marshall) side by side ,and used them together with an AB/Y switch to use the Clean and low gain on the Mesa and the high gain on the Marshall...
> The marshall could be used for some great clean and low gain tones too.....His JMP has great tones inside,it gives me
> bad GAS....


are you NUTS..carrying 2 heads...jesus..you want me to break in haft or what!..LOL


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

al3d said:


> are you NUTS..carrying 2 heads...jesus..you want me to break in haft or what!..LOL


LOL!!It's just heads..You're still carrying the 4x12 half stack anyways..One head more souldn't be that bad...LOL!
OK!I have a deal for you:My Orange Tiny Terror and my Egnater for your Marshall JMP!!LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

corailz said:


> LOL!!It's just heads....I have a deal for you:My Orange Tiny Terror and my Egnater for your Marshall JMP!!LOLOLOLOL!!!


SURE...and i'll trow in the 4x12 with Greenbacks in it as well.. ...what the hell...a Strat on top...


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

al3d said:


> SURE...and i'll trow in the 4x12 with Greenbacks in it as well.. ...what the hell...a Strat on top...


LOL!Why not?!?I'll take care of this stuff,i promise....LOL


Sorry for that craziness AL,but it was fun!

Back on thread


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

al3d said:


> are you NUTS..carrying 2 heads...jesus..you want me to break in haft or what!..LOL


Well nobody said you had to carry them both at the same time. LOL

I'll second what everyone is saying about the Stiletto. Check this out.

YouTube - Andy Timmons and his Mesa Boogie Stiletto Rig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alain, I realize you have lots of playing experience, but that doesn't guarantee that you know how to get the sound you're after out of the equipment you're using. I daresay that my tone is anything but muddy, and that was when I was using a stock AL-3100. I know how to set it up .

Anyway, back on topic - got a rough price range? www.petersamplification.com Fortin Amps


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

trust me when i say the day U can teach me something about TONE is not on a calendar man,..seriously, i worked in studios, sound mixing, live gig...u name it. trust me..i know how to get tone from an amp. U are mistaking preferences with tone.*you played a Peavey at one time..that, to*me is one of the shittiest amps ever made to my hear..does'nt mean other did'nt like them.



Budda said:


> Alain, I realize you have lots of playing experience, but that doesn't guarantee that you know how to get the sound you're after out of the equipment you're using. I daresay that my tone is anything but muddy, and that was when I was using a stock AL-3100. I know how to set it up .
> 
> Anyway, back on topic - got a rough price range? Peters Amplification Fortin Amps


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

and why are peavey amps so bad, in your opinion?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Ouch!

I hope you are just talking about YOUR preference than damning one of the most popular lines of amps out there.
Does not even finding one good tone out of an entire line not make you the one with the tone problem, I mean thats a ton of amps.

Pretty offensive comment to me.

Does ones preference for a tone not be the tone they want to hear?
For me I like my tone or the one i hear in my head, i chase that till I find it. The tone I like is Peavey also a lot of other people like it too, would consider most Peavey users to also like my tone cause I like thiers.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok...first..Peaveyis by FAR one of the most pop, ular line of amps..second..i'm talking about their high gain amps, third,*if you get offended by people's opinion, i suggest you don't go on the web...freedom of speach!!!...

Budda..not talking about how peavey amps are built, but rather the tone of their amps, wich in my mind is far from been that good, AND AGAIN..i'm talking high gain stuff. i owned quite a few peavey amps actually, like the small classic 30 wich was a damn nice amp.

UOTE=Bevo;288166]Ouch!

I hope you are just talking about YOUR preference than damning one of the most popular lines of amps out there.
Does not even finding one good tone out of an entire line not make you the one with the tone problem, I mean thats a ton of amps.

Pretty offensive comment to me.

Does ones preference for a tone not be the tone they want to hear?
For me I like my tone or the one i hear in my head, i chase that till I find it. The tone I like is Peavey also a lot of other people like it too, would consider most Peavey users to also like my tone cause I like thiers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Shouldn't you be off working on guitars or something, instead of worrying about amp tone ??? :wave:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Shouldn't you be off working on guitars or something, instead of worrying about amp tone ??? :wave:


i'm watching your neck dry...it's almost as exciting has watching grass grow..LOLO..but it's getting sanded and buffed monday..


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Do yourself a favour, go play a Marshall JVM 410H. It will sound VERY clear with V30's, though I much prefer it thru G12H30's (have both here). This is NOT your DSL/TSL, completely different and different sounding amp. 4 channels, plus 3 modes per channel (green/orange/red) of increasing gain. Ch1 green is a very nice high headroom clean. Orange and red get a bit of grit and a bit more, respectively. Ch2 'Crunch' sorta JCM800ish, to modded/higher gain JCM800(ish) by the time you hit red. Ch3 & Ch4 are very high gain - at noon, it's probably too high for just about anyone. Similar gain levels in 3 & 4, with a slighltly different tone stack emphasis.

Don't be afraid to drop the presence to '0' as you go up in volume - people sometimes forget this, then complain the amp is too bright. Also an interesting trick is to lower the bass but raise the resonance, gives a little different frequency boost to the bottom end.

Dual master volumes, footswitchable - so there's your boost. EL34 based amp. I've owned mine since they were a brand new model and had 0 reliability issues, still running original tubes. Hmm probably time to get a set to have on hand just in case


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i have seen those Keto..and to many useless gadget for me . i like it more simple..


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

There you go, that makes more sense now. It helps when you finish the sentence after calling the company Shit.

I don't get offended easy but blanket statements like that push my buttons.
All good now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

al3d said:


> i'm watching your neck dry...it's almost as exciting has watching grass grow..LOLO..but it's getting sanded and buffed monday..


OK, I feel better now. LOL.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

alain,

since your handy, pick up a ceriatone OTS kit....amazing sounding amp...

or if you sell 8 guitars in the next little while, you can pick up a two rock! but the ceriatone amp is my affordable holy grail. where the dumble is my unobtainable holy grail.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Not sure if this would be in your wheelhouse, but how about one of the "simpler" Engls? I really liked the Fireball I tried. Not so much the Screamer, but cool for some I suppose. The Blackmore sig is a 4-channel with a variety of voicings. The Thunder is a little more lower (relative) gain Brit voiced, but I haven't tried one in person. Those are all priced relatively reasonably.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit again


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> i have seen those Keto..and to many useless gadget for me . i like it more simple..


Meh, you set it up once (volume + tone controls) then just do everything off the footswitch (channels + modes + vol boost) . Not as intimidating as it looks


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..it seems i've made my choice. Will go check it out this week. THere is a Store about 30 minutes from my place who now is carrying the line..

Diamond Nitrox


[video=youtube;Syjw3UDrrZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syjw3UDrrZc[/video]


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Alain,

I've read some great reviews of Diamond amps. High-end amps for sure. Like pretty much every boutique amp, if you buy new, you have to make sure it's a keeper or that you're willing to lose a lot on resale. There was a guy selling a Diamond amp and cab last year on the Montreal Craig List and he couldn't get half what he had paid to buy it new from the states.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> Alain,
> 
> I've read some great reviews of Diamond amps. High-end amps for sure. Like pretty much every boutique amp, if you buy new, you have to make sure it's a keeper or that you're willing to lose a lot on resale. There was a guy selling a Diamond amp and cab last year on the Montreal Craig List and he couldn't get half what he had paid to buy it new from the states.


that's pretty much true when you buy something new on everthing.. and most of the time when looking for something "specialised" like these damps...you can't find those used.


----------

